

Export to HTML5 from Flash Professional - kevinwdavid
http://blogs.adobe.com/creativelayer/2012/02/28/html5-flash-professional/

======
chrischen
This seems to be tacked on to Flash so I'm curious as to how it compares to
Hype (<http://tumultco.com/hype/>), which is an editor designed exclusively
for HTML5.

~~~
pavlov
Shameless self-promotion for my project:

I've also been making an HTML5 animation design app called Radi [1]. Compared
to CSS3-based animation tools like Hype or Edge, Radi is more similar to the
Flash Pro environment because it has vector drawing tools and supports more
forms of animation (e.g. shape keyframes). Radi also does video.

[1] <http://radiapp.com>

------
why-el
_designing for today’s browsers and platforms has become more challenging than
ever before_

I am not sure what he means by this.

~~~
lbotos
I think he may be trying to get at the fact that we have 5 major browsers (IE,
Chrome, Safari, Firefox, and Opera) and 5 platforms (Windows, Mac, Linux, iOS,
and Android) that "web designers" build for.

~~~
why-el
Maybe, but we also have standards actually coming to the fore, such as HTML 5.
I actually think it is getting a lot easier.

~~~
windsurfer
Compare that to one virtual machine (Flash) if you wanted, which although not
"standardized", is controlled by a single company. iOS developers make this
argument all the time as to why iOS is better to develop for.

------
andrewfelix
Just a word of warning: Don't expect much in the way of future upgrades or
improvements to this. Adobe have already stated that they see the future of
Flash as being a games and high end video solution. They expect HTML5 specific
tools(Read:Edge) to solve everything else. I just went to _Adobe Refresh_
where they re-iterated this in very unambiguous terms.

------
meow
what is this CreateJS that he keeps referring to ? I found only
<http://createjs.org/> ... which seems to be a simple editor...

~~~
neya
The correct link is <http://createjs.com>. Its a suite of Javascript Libraries
to make animation easier in HTML5.

------
Garbage
I am wondering if we could export Flex contents similar to Flash. Anybody has
any idea?

~~~
MrMuffinman
Flex is a different beast (to my knowledge). Adobe would have to somehow
support the huge library that Flex already has. A reason why not all
components of AS2/AS3 are not supported.

Flash CS5 uses the new XFL file format, which are essentially zip files. The
DOM document is then just parsed through and converted into their counter
parts.

------
MrMuffinman
excited to see that what I had the privilege to work on during this summer as
an Intern is showing up.

